# My Deer season is over.



## Keystone

Wife's tag was filled on Saturday with a Doe at 6:40 am





Mine was filled this morning at 7:20 am with a nice bodied young buck.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Can you buy more tags?


----------



## Jim

Congrats again! Fantastic job!


----------



## Keystone

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Can you buy more tags?



Not able too. This part of MN is a "Hunters Choice" area. One tag per person. Your choice on either a Buck or Doe. If I was hunting an hour east of me I could take two, only one Buck or two doe. The Twin Cities Metro area is unlimited doe tags but I don't hunt there (not even sure there is much huntable public land in that area). If I caould get more doe tags I would. No better meat IMO.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

My brother deer hunts here in Illinois. I'm not sure of all the regulation but at some point he can buy more tags over the counter. I think last year he took 6 deer in black powder, shotgun and CDW seasons.


----------



## overboard

Congratulations! 
Not doing too good here, had 2 different buck at around 12 yds.; not enough horns on either! Saw a shooter buck, but that one was too far away.


----------



## lovedr79

congrats! i got my first deer of the year on saturday. little 7 pointer, big body though. lots of meat in the freezer.


----------



## lovedr79

here he is.


----------



## JMichael

Congrats. We just had our youth hunt last weekend and this coming Sat is the start of our modern gun hunt. Just found out yesterday that my brother got out of the hospital on thursday so I'll probably be hunting alone and trying to put as many deer in his freezer as I can. Well, up to 6 anyways, as that's our limit for this year. I like venison, but my brother is in love with it. He normally eats from 4 to 6 deer a year if he gets that many. :shock:


----------



## lovedr79

i can typically make it off 2 decent sized deer. 3 is optimal so i can give some away to my non-hunting friends. This buck i got 35lbs of burger, 4 lb. roast and 6 lbs. for jerky.


----------



## JMichael

Just got back from my first gun hunt for the season, and it was an interesting hunt to say the least. As I stated earlier, this was a meat hunt to try and help fill my brothers freezer. Opening morning I got a doe. The afternoon of the second day and 10 minutes before shooting hours was over, I shot what I thought was another doe, but turned out to be a button buck. Had some bad storms move in and that ended the hunt. Gotta say that's the first time I've ever been on a deer stand in November during an active tornado watch. :shock: I got soaked to the bone twice while hunting, got my truck (4x4 with street tires) stuck that night trying to retrieve deer stands during a downpour and got everything muddy and soaked again. We ended up getting a total of 7.5 inches of rain from those 2 days of storms. And even with all of that, I still had a great time. :mrgreen:


----------



## -CN-

I'm so excited for tomorrow - opening day of gun deer in Wisconsin! These stories and pictures are making me jealous.


----------



## Jim

-CN- said:


> I'm so excited for tomorrow - opening day of gun deer in Wisconsin! These stories and pictures are making me jealous.



Good luck man!


----------



## -CN-

Jim said:


> -CN- said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for tomorrow - opening day of gun deer in Wisconsin! These stories and pictures are making me jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man!
Click to expand...

Was kinda uneventful and we just got our first snowfall along with cold temps, so by noon today I settled on a doe. She came through with about 7 others and I took the first one that presented me with a shot. 75 yds through the tree tops from my stand on a hill.


----------



## Jim

Congrats!


----------



## JMichael

-CN- said:


> Was kinda uneventful and we just got our first snowfall along with cold temps, so by noon today I settled on a doe. She came through with about 7 others and I took the first one that presented me with a shot. 75 yds through the tree tops from my stand on a hill.



You know you can parboil antlers for 48 hours straight and those sob's will still be crunchy. :lol: If you like to eat venison, you can't go wrong with a young doe or yearling. I'm always watching out for that wall hanger, but it's never hurt my feelings to harvest a tender piece of venison instead, if my freezer is empty.


----------



## -CN-

-CN- said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -CN- said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for tomorrow - opening day of gun deer in Wisconsin! These stories and pictures are making me jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was kinda uneventful and we just got our first snowfall along with cold temps, so by noon today I settled on a doe. She came through with about 7 others and I took the first one that presented me with a shot. 75 yds through the tree tops from my stand on a hill.
Click to expand...

EDIT:
Tried again on Sunday in a different part of the state. 
I thought this guy was smaller, but I am a meat hunter not a trophy hunter so I shot him anyway in a very awkward over-my-right-shoulder shot. Was pleasantly surprised to find this laying 20 ft away from where I shot it in the brush. 






I was then busted by a spike buck after the 2 of us had a staring contest as statues for 2 minutes or so. I would have shot him for my buddy who was hunting with me, but he ran away unharmed with me not being able to get a shot off.


----------



## Jim

Congrats man! Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## whitetailhntr

Nice


----------



## earl60446

Got a doe, 9am first morning, which was friday, Nov 20. Saw 2 others before I took the one at 9am but neither provided a shot to me. Farmer
who's land I hunt harvested the corn and put in winter wheat. I lost a good spot to hunt 3 years ago but this spot is working out a-ok too. Last 2 years I only hunted a total of 3 hours and got my 2 deer in the freezer.
Tim


----------



## Jim

Nice job Tim! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## AllOutdoors

Congrats guys and gal! Nice deer.


----------

